# R.I.P Take a Chance.



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

I have only owned Chance for 5 short months. Even though his registered name is Perfect Contender we renamed him Take a Chance in honor of his desire to get out of the paddock whenever he could and to try to break his way into the tack room (which he did many many times) he was so smart that he turned a key in a padlock and fiddled with it until the lock came off and he was able to get into the tack room to his precious feed. Before we got him he had been abused at the farm were we had bought him. He was a measly 800 pounds soaking wet. He was also 15.3 hands so he was extremely skinny. We managed to get 100 pounds onto him in 5 months but then he started to drop. Last week on Christmas Eve he stopped drinking and started to pee blood. We hand fed him water and food until last night (January 3 2013) he past away quietly under his favorite tree (it was his favorite escape place also because the barb wire was low enough for him to jump across even though we repediatly tried to fix it. either it was to high or to low for him to jump if it was to high he would go under it on his back. if it was to low he would jump it. if it was just right he would get tangled in it.) We love you Chance. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, he sounded like quite the character.


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

taffy clayton he really was a goofy guy. but he was so reliable. I actually had a deer run straight into his side while on a trail ride. he never flinched. here is a photo of him when we first got him (he is the bay)


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

He was a beauty!!!! He had a happy last 5 months with all that grass, that is for sure.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry for yourloss. Take comfort that you made his last few months on earth better for him. RIP Chance. May you run free over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, :-( Chance was a good looking boy.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss!


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. He looks like a real sweet boy. My condolences.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. He looked like such a nice boy, atleast you made his last few month very nice for him. Now he's running free in heaven.
R.I.P Chance.


----------



## Cane Toad (Dec 20, 2012)

Im so sorry for your loss, at least before he passed he had great home. He is running free with the other horse now.


----------

